# How good is 70D AF system compared to 50D?



## IceAgeDX (Jul 10, 2013)

I really just want to upgrade for autofocus, so anyone that is familiar with the 7D's system, how good will 70D be compared to 50D?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

Much better at servo tracking. Similar with one shot (too bad the 70D seemingly won't have Spot AF).


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Much better at servo tracking. Similar with one shot (too bad the 70D seemingly won't have Spot AF).




Who knows, it could even be better than 7D [CR-100!!!] if we consider that the specs don't tell everything: the non-cross outer AF points of the 6D have been reported to be better than the ones in the 5D2, although the specs were the same.


----------



## IceAgeDX (Jul 10, 2013)

IceAgeDX said:


> I really just want to upgrade for autofocus, so anyone that is familiar with the 7D's system, how good will 70D be compared to 50D?



Just saw in the 70D manual it only has 3 focus types, single point, zone and all points. That's lame. No expansion.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 10, 2013)

IceAgeDX said:


> IceAgeDX said:
> 
> 
> > I really just want to upgrade for autofocus, so anyone that is familiar with the 7D's system, how good will 70D be compared to 50D?
> ...



Can you point to the manual link? i couldn't find it on UK, really wanting to read up on video options.


----------



## IceAgeDX (Jul 10, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> IceAgeDX said:
> 
> 
> > IceAgeDX said:
> ...


----------



## nicku (Jul 10, 2013)

IceAgeDX said:


> I really just want to upgrade for autofocus, so anyone that is familiar with the 7D's system, how good will 70D be compared to 50D?



like 7D vs 50D... at least if not better.


----------



## tgara (Jul 10, 2013)

IceAgeDX said:


> IceAgeDX said:
> 
> 
> > I really just want to upgrade for autofocus, so anyone that is familiar with the 7D's system, how good will 70D be compared to 50D?
> ...



If you want those AF features, why not get a 7D? I can attest that the 7D AF system is superb, once you get the hang of it.


----------



## IceAgeDX (Jul 10, 2013)

tgara said:


> IceAgeDX said:
> 
> 
> > IceAgeDX said:
> ...



The 7Dmkii will likely be out of my price range.. But if the 70D has the same sensor as original 7D I assume it'll still be really good


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Much better at servo tracking. Similar with one shot (too bad the 70D seemingly won't have Spot AF).



Correct. The manual indicates that the 70D does not have _spot AF_ (not point expansion, which I do use on my 7D for some scenarios of moving subjects).

However it does have _spot metering_... which at least is better than nothing - I do realise metering and AF are totally different.

There are areas where the 7D (and I expect the 7DmkII) have advanced functionality over the 70D... so that's why I might consider the 7DmkII.

Hopefully the 7D's AF (both optical and LiveView) - will be even improved over the 70D's..... but I do think that now Canon have got it right with the xxD range getting the very good 19pt all cross-type AF system (those who learn how to use it can capture great photos!)

Paul


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> However it does have _spot metering_... which at least is better than nothing - I do realise metering and AF are totally different.



The Rebel/xxxD bodies have spot metering, too. Just sayin'.  Now, if that spot metering could be linked to the selected AF point...


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > However it does have _spot metering_... which at least is better than nothing - I do realise metering and AF are totally different.
> ...



True... thanks for the note, Neuro  Well.. except for the 'older' Rebels like my trusty 350D (XT) - which didn't have that 'advanced feature' back in the day 

I agree... I SO much want spot metering linked to the selected AF point... please Canon, are you listening to us?! (Maybe with the 7DmkII????) So important for many applications... eg BIF.

Neuro, surely with some of us here on CR, we could set up a new camera manufacturing company within a few months and by the end of this year produce a DSLR with all our needs perfectly met... eg a FF 20fps, 500 AF points, clean ISO from ISO25-ISO512,000 (H option up to ISO 5million)? And if we packaged it with this kit lens (50gr pancake, 10-1000 f/0.75 10 stop IS, Super-duper USM) and set the RRP at $298 as a kit to undercut the EOS-M ... well that would work, right? Anyone?.....

PJ 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> Neuro, surely with some of us here on CR, we could set up a new camera manufacturing company within a few months and by the end of this year produce a DSLR with all our needs perfectly met... eg a FF 20fps, 500 AF points, clean ISO from ISO25-ISO512,000 (H option up to ISO 5million)? And if we packaged it with this kit lens (50gr pancake, 10-1000 f/0.75 10 stop IS, Super-duper USM) and set the RRP at $298 as a kit to undercut the EOS-M ... well that would work, right? Anyone?.....



_Cameron: But we don't have any money. 

Michael: Yeah, well, what we need is a backer. 

Cameron: What's that?

Michael: Someone with money who's stupid. 
_

</obscure movie reference>


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro, surely with some of us here on CR, we could set up a new camera manufacturing company within a few months and by the end of this year produce a DSLR with all our needs perfectly met... eg a FF 20fps, 500 AF points, clean ISO from ISO25-ISO512,000 (H option up to ISO 5million)? And if we packaged it with this kit lens (50gr pancake, 10-1000 f/0.75 10 stop IS, Super-duper USM) and set the RRP at $298 as a kit to undercut the EOS-M ... well that would work, right? Anyone?.....
> ...



 ;D Love it!


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 11, 2013)

Sounds familiar... Which movie?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

mdmphoto said:


> Sounds familiar... Which movie?



Hint: male lead was an Australian actor, first name 'toffee candy bar', last name 'book to record monetary transactions'.


----------



## RGF (Jul 11, 2013)

IceAgeDX said:


> I really just want to upgrade for autofocus, so anyone that is familiar with the 7D's system, how good will 70D be compared to 50D?



Let's see - my early release of the 70D tells me - oops can not say anything since Canon will cut off my xxx if do.

You will need to wait and see what the review tell us. Until then, it is simply guesses. My guess is that the AF will be better than the 50D by a good bit and slightly ahead of the 7D. Remember you heard it hear first. If I am wrong, you can cut my pay in half; if I am correct, how about doubling my salary :


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds familiar... Which movie?
> ...



Extra hint: I'm an Australian, but it wasn't me! [Process of elimination.... only 21 million people to go]


----------



## Pandypix (Jul 12, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mdmphoto said:
> ...


? Heath Ledger. No candy bar in Australia that I know of but now we can eliminate me and Heath if my guess was wrong


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2013)

Pandypix said:


> ? Heath Ledger. No candy bar in Australia that I know of but now we can eliminate me and Heath if my guess was wrong



We have a winner...for the male lead, at least. Now...what's the film? BTW, the actor is from Oz, but the candy is from the US: the Heath Bar.

The part of Cameron was played by the actor that played an alien named Tommy in sitcom named based on our place in the solar system.


----------



## Pandypix (Jul 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pandypix said:
> 
> 
> > ? Heath Ledger. No candy bar in Australia that I know of but now we can eliminate me and Heath if my guess was wrong
> ...



10 things I hate about you  not you but this is the movie 
I wonder how many months I will play trivia in the forum before I get my new camera?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2013)

Well played!! ;D


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 13, 2013)

IceAgeDX said:


> The 7Dmkii will likely be out of my price range.. But if the 70D has the same sensor as original 7D I assume it'll still be really good



I think the 70D will have a better sensor than the 7D, at least based on the specs:

*7D*

18MP
100-6400 ISO (standard)
12,800 ISO (expanded)
WiFi: NO
3" fixed screen
920,000 dot LCD
8 fps burst

*70D*

20.2MP
100-12800 ISO (standard)
25,600 ISO (expanded)
WiFi: BUILT IN
3" fixed screen
1,040,000 dot LCD
7 fps burst

Based on these specs, I think your 70D is a better by. And not wanting to start a holy war, I will say that I've never been impressed with the 7D (you can look back to some of my first posts here on this forum), and truly believe it is a lemon. 

I'm one of the few (probably <5% of users) who never got a sharp photo from a 7D; and started hating photography because of it. Yes, I'm a pixel-peeper, and yes, I'm an OCD photographer. I want my images to be tacky sharp. So maybe I'm not a fair example of the average 7D shooter.

But in my limited experience with only three 7D bodies, each one failed me with its poor AF. Pretty much every shot I got from a 7D body resembled the infamous Darwin Wiggett "melted-hay" photos at 100% view. After months of swapping bodies with Canon Irvine, I finally parted ways with my 7D. Since that moment I felt as if the heavens opened, and I became a sane photographer once again! 

However, I am excited about the prospects of a 7D MKII based on recent rumors posted here on CR, and anxiously await its announcement. I'm sure any AF issues have been resolved in the 4 years since the original 7D launched.


----------

